# 9-13 Holy Black Drum!



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Caleb, Ashlie, Taylor, Johnny & I headed out to our spot around 12:30AM last night hoping that the bull red action would be hot. Unfortunately that wasn't the case, but we did manage to find a few fish. Caleb, Ashlie & Taylor left about 45 minutes after we got there. About 10 minutes after they left, I was telling Johnny that now we HAD to catch a good fish so that they would be jealous. About the time I was finishing up my sentence, Johnny's retrieve is interrupted by a huge SLAM! Off goes 2/3 of his spool in the first ten seconds or so. The battle raged on for 6 or 7 minutes or so, but finally we got the spotlight on her. Jack (a resident of the area) & I both saw it & immediately said "Damn! Now THAT'S a black drum!" Johnny got it up to the wall & I scooped it up in the net &, just our luck, the net breaks from the weight of the fish! I got her measured & scheduled her for a quick photoshoot with Johnny & then we sent her back to the bay to go find someone else's net to break. We stayed a couple more hours & landed two out of the three reds that we hooked up with. The one lost was a nice 20ish inch slot that spit the hook right as I was about to grab him. Bummer, that would have made for a great lunch today! Around 4AM Johnny landed a nice 36'' 14 lb. bull that had ZERO spots on it! Couldn't believe that. Anyone else ever see a red like that? Headed out at 5AM to go home & make some breakfast burritos & then slept for most of the day. 

*Tally for the night*:

*Caleb*: 0
*Ashlie*: 0
*Taylor*: 0
*Me*: Skinny 29.5'' 7 lb. red
*Johnny*: 36'' 14 lb. bull red & a 37'' 24 lb. black drum (new personal record!)

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey Sawyer, all redfish lose their spots when they spend time in fresh water, I'm not sure how long it takes though. The spots come back after they make it back to saltwater. I'm not too sure how long that process takes either. This one must have recently come out of freshwater after spending some good time there.

Also, redfish go sterile while in freshwater, but that comes back when they make it back to saltwater as well.

So much for that marine bio major. HAHA


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> Hey Sawyer, all redfish lose their spots when they spend time in fresh water, I'm not sure how long it takes though. The spots come back after they make it back to saltwater. I'm not too sure how long that process takes either. This one must have recently come out of freshwater after spending some good time there.
> 
> Also, redfish go sterile while in freshwater, but that comes back when they make it back to saltwater as well.
> 
> So much for that marine bio major. HAHA


Didn't realize that! Cool to know though. & wow, VERY FUNNY William... :laughing:

Hey how'd you do out at your spot yesterday? Sorry I couldn't join. Really wanted to but figured it was probably a good idea to throw some studying in with all the fishing I've been doing lately.. Haha.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Man, I didn't even go after you decided not to go out. I was tired anyway. I hadn't really slept yet, so I passed out all evening. 

Let me know when you want to get out there and we will hit it.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

That is down rite a pig of a fish

ITS A BLACK DRUM BABE'BA hahaha...!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> Man, I didn't even go after you decided not to go out. I was tired anyway. I hadn't really slept yet, so I passed out all evening.
> 
> Let me know when you want to get out there and we will hit it.


Haha, well I'm glad I didn't miss out on any grouper action then. Let's try to make it out this week sometime, whether it's out to your spot for grouper or out at mine for some more bull red action.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Outstanding catch guys.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Haha, well I'm glad I didn't miss out on any grouper action then. Let's try to make it out this week sometime, whether it's out to your spot for grouper or out at mine for some more bull red action.


Sounds great. Let me know when you want to hit up my spot. We have to get out there earlier in the day. Normally around 5:30 or so.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



WAReilly said:


> Hey Sawyer, all redfish lose their spots when they spend time in fresh water, I'm not sure how long it takes though. The spots come back after they make it back to saltwater. I'm not too sure how long that process takes either. This one must have recently come out of freshwater after spending some good time there.
> 
> Also, redfish go sterile while in freshwater, but that comes back when they make it back to saltwater as well.
> 
> So much for that marine bio major. HAHA


Where did you get this information from? I've never heard of this.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

WAReilly said:


> Hey Sawyer, all redfish lose their spots when they spend time in fresh water, I'm not sure how long it takes though. The spots come back after they make it back to saltwater. I'm not too sure how long that process takes either. This one must have recently come out of freshwater after spending some good time there.
> 
> Also, redfish go sterile while in freshwater, but that comes back when they make it back to saltwater as well.
> 
> So much for that marine bio major. HAHA



False. They cannot reproduce in freshwater, but they do not lose their spots in freshwater. Fish will tend to lose excess spots as they mature, but they don't lose them all just because they're in freshwater.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, I fished for redfish in lakes in Texas growing up. I caught a ton of them with no spots in lakes and very few with spots in lakes. The game warden, Mr. Bryant, a man that my dad grew up with, told me about it. 

I've actually never seen any publications on the subject, but I know what I've seen and been told. 

Also, go check out Bass Pro Shops in Spanish Fort. Their freshwater aquarium has two nice redfish with no spots. I talked to one of the guys about it and he told me that the fish had spots when they were placed in the tank.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Well...I didn't know that either. I'd like to know how long it takes to lose the spots. I've caught quite a few freshwater reds and all have had spots. I don't think I've ever seen one without em...


----------



## 8up (Jun 21, 2014)

Thafish, Great fish Congrats. Wish I had been with you. I have logged about 70-80 hours on the pier in the last 2 weeks with only a handful of spanish to show for it. A pile of ramora. I also helped a lady fill her cooler with ladyfish. I have missed 3 kings.


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

That's a nice fish man


*I like to think I'm good at fishing*


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

They are all just very awesome fishes. 


*I like to think I'm good at fishing*


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Sawyer if you don't hit me up I'm gonna go crazy! recruitment is over and its fishing season!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What a great job.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------

